# Primetel Pricing



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

There are comments on this forum and other forums about the price advantages of moving from Cyta to Primetel. However, unless I am missing something, it appears that Primetel (a) does not offer an Internet only service and (b) combining it with some form of telephone service (which we do not need or want) is more expensive.

I have checked their website but can find nothing which is cheaper than what we pay Cyta for a 4 Mb service. I seem to remember in the dim and distant pre-Cyprus days of seeing special offers on Primetel, and perhaps that is what prompted the comments.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> There are comments on this forum and other forums about the price advantages of moving from Cyta to Primetel. However, unless I am missing something, it appears that Primetel (a) does not offer an Internet only service and (b) combining it with some form of telephone service (which we do not need or want) is more expensive.
> 
> I have checked their website but can find nothing which is cheaper than what we pay Cyta for a 4 Mb service. I seem to remember in the dim and distant pre-Cyprus days of seeing special offers on Primetel, and perhaps that is what prompted the comments.


Hello Pete,

I am with Primetel and saving a considerable amount, with landline, Internet and mobile combined. There offers vary month by month - last Internet only offer I saw was actuall 10 euro a month more then may combined package, with 8Mbs speed! So I guess the answer is watch that space and see what offers come up, but they are consistently much cheaper for combination packages. I am certainly happy with my set-up.

Hope this helps someone!

Regards to all,

David


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Hello Pete,
> 
> I am with Primetel and saving a considerable amount, with landline, Internet and mobile combined. There offers vary month by month - last Internet only offer I saw was actuall 10 euro a month more then may combined package, with 8Mbs speed! So I guess the answer is watch that space and see what offers come up, but they are consistently much cheaper for combination packages. I am certainly happy with my set-up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, although I hope you are not confusing me or associating me with that "ne-er do well" Pete 

I suspect that the best offers will be for the combined packages that we just do not want or need, but I'll keep an eye on their website from time to time.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks for your reply, although I hope you are not confusing me or associating me with that "ne-er do well" Pete
> 
> I suspect that the best offers will be for the combined packages that we just do not want or need, but I'll keep an eye on their website from time to time.


Hi - er, yes I did confuse you and have no idea why! I guess I need to visit Argaka and buy you a beer in apology!!

But as yOu say, there combo packs seem to be the best value and for me, though I don't need a landline it was cheaper than the alternatives of Internet only and two mobiles by more than 50 percent! 

Best wishes,

David


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

No apology needed but beer is always welcome  


I was just trying to reduce the amount we pay for the Internet, as our two mobiles cost us next to nothing to run - and a landline would never be used.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've just visited the CYTA site and see that they've changed their pricing structure simplifying what you need to purchase for internet.

As I see it 4 Mb internet subscription is €27.14 per month and on top of that you have to pay €16.44 per month line rental making a total of €43.58 per month.

Primetel offer *8* Mb internet including line rental and mobile phone for €33.33 which is what I have transferred to.

I believe this to be about €10 per month cheaper although the exchange rate in Argaka may differ. :confused2:

The Ne-er do well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I believe this to be about €10 per month cheaper although the exchange rate in Argaka may differ. :confused2:
> 
> The Ne-er do well.


Nice to see you back with your sarky humour still intact Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I've just visited the CYTA site and see that they've changed their pricing structure simplifying what you need to purchase for internet.
> 
> As I see it 4 Mb internet subscription is &#128;27.14 per month and on top of that you have to pay &#128;16.44 per month line rental making a total of &#128;43.58 per month.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete - yes, this is the deal I have switched to also, but with an extra mobile which makes it €35 a month. Good deal as far as I am concerned but of course in far Argaka they must enjoy paying that extra for a slower connection I guess!!!! lol 

Good to see you are back - fighting fit now I hope.

Best wishes to all,

David


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Here in Argaka, when looking at the Primetel site, I did not see this particular deal. A link to the appropriate page would be much appreciated. Perhaps Cyta sabotaged my search to stop me from changing horses in midstream


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Here in Argaka, when looking at the Primetel site, I did not see this particular deal. A link to the appropriate page would be much appreciated. Perhaps Cyta sabotaged my search to stop me from changing horses in midstream


PrimeTel for the Unobservant

ound:

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for that Pete. I was unable to find any further information as to availability as we do not have a telephone number as we do not have a landline. Actually we must have a landline as we receive our Internet through it, but there is no telephone number. I suspect a visit to a Primetel shop will have to be made in order to discuss things. As ever I am obliged to you for your help.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks for that Pete. I was unable to find any further information as to availability as we do not have a telephone number as we do not have a landline. Actually we must have a landline as we receive our Internet through it, but there is no telephone number. I suspect a visit to a Primetel shop will have to be made in order to discuss things. As ever I am obliged to you for your help.


I wasn't aware that CYTA supplied Internet without a phone so I wonder if this has simply been unplugged and removed and you do in fact have a normal phone line and therefore a phone number.

I would suggest checking with CYTA as I know Primetel can't transfer you without a phone number.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Cyta do something called a "naked line", which is Internet only. They sent an engineer out to check the telephone line existed, and then a day later another engineer called in and set up our Internet connection in about five minutes. I remember when I first contacted Cyta they demanded a telephone number, which I did not know and neither did our landlords. A previous tenant had had a landline telephone, but everything was disconnected when they left. I suspect this might be a problem.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Cyta do something called a "naked line", which is Internet only. They sent an engineer out to check the telephone line existed, and then a day later another engineer called in and set up our Internet connection in about five minutes. I remember when I first contacted Cyta they demanded a telephone number, which I did not know and neither did our landlords. A previous tenant had had a landline telephone, but everything was disconnected when they left. I suspect this might be a problem.


I see they do have a tariff for this on their website and it's a few Euros a month cheaper.

I suspect you will have to do an upgrade with CYTA to get a telephone number which you will need for Primetel.

They've changed the packages a lot since we were with CYTA and we used to get 3 separate bills sent each month: Line rental, Internet Connection and ISP service!

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> PrimeTel for the Unobservant
> 
> ound:
> 
> Pete


Sadly, thanks to Cyta not connecting us in time, we have missed the Primetel deal - and they are now not answering the phone in Paphos. Grr!


----------

